# Best kept secrets of the PNW



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I have had a hell of a time finding the hunt tests and field trials in my area! I knew they had them on Sauvie Island every year, which is just 10 miles from my house but I had to contact 3 local clubs before anyone would help me find any information. I now know when the tests start but still not quite where on the 10 mile island. Oh well. But now I have to decide whether or not to bring my dogs. I have never ever been to any field event and I know I'm not supposed to wear white but what's the general consensus on having dogs present to watch the trials or test? I honestly have no idea what to expect or how long I'll be out. I'd hate to have to leave the dogs at home on a nice Saturday. They both get along with other dogs great but I understand they can't be a distraction. Any help with that and just what to expect would be great! I know similar threads have been brought up but I wasn't sure about the dog part.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How did you locate the tests? Are they on Entry Express? You should be able to get in touch with the HT Secretary and HT Chairman as they are listed on EE. Location too.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Check Oregon Retriever Club on Entry Express. Other clubs may not have finalized their test.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I originally found out about them through the AKC website, I got contacts to talk to there and then was referred to the Entry Express website by the Oregon Hunting Retriever Club. There is a field test here this weekend too but it's through the Oregon Retriever Trial Club. It still doesn't give an address for the test, just the Island. There's a wildlife area there, but it's broken up into east side, west side, etcetera.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Entry Express will have the information. Go to the event, then click on the premium link.

Here are the directions from the link.
Hwy. 30 West out of Portland through Linnton to Sauvie Island Bridge 1 mile West of Linnton. Cross bridge and take an immediate left back under bridge and follow road out to 'Y' with Reeder Rd. Right at Y and follow signs to RV Park and grounds.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't know what premiums was so I didn't click it


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Have fun. I would leave the dogs at home but bring a chair.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The premium has directions. Also once you get to the island there will be signs to the test.


----------

